# My Groovy Improvisation



## Captainnumber36

__
https://soundcloud.com/

It's very much lacking in Jazz background, but it has a strong unique voice. I think I'm better at performing this than my compositions.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Another one!


----------



## Alexanbar

Captainnumber36 said:


> Another one!


This song needs lyrics


----------



## Captainnumber36

Thanks Alex!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Here's an upbeat one:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mods, can you delete this thread? I have too many in this section.


----------

